# look what u made me do



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

Can a chinise soft turtle live in a 20 tall and can i get one in canada\northvan


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

brodiebrodie said:


> Can a chinise soft turtle live in a 20 tall and can i get one in canada\northvan
> [snapback]1015353[/snapback]​


no, they get to big. a baby could for a little bit.

J-Rod


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> brodiebrodie said:
> 
> 
> > Can a chinise soft turtle live in a 20 tall and can i get one in canada\northvan
> ...


how long is a bit?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

brodiebrodie said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > brodiebrodie said:
> ...


how ever long it takes em to get about 4 inches.

J-Rod


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

brodiebrodie got banned he doesnt go on this site anymore


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

King Snake bob said:


> brodiebrodie got banned he doesnt go on this site anymore
> [snapback]1021859[/snapback]​


aren't u brodie and how did you get banned.

J-Rod


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> King Snake bob said:
> 
> 
> > brodiebrodie got banned he doesnt go on this site anymore
> ...


im not brodie







thats funny hes my friend... same with paulpaul


----------

